# Vehicle color?



## uberRog (Jul 1, 2017)

Is there any way to have the rider app show my vehicle COLOR as well as make/model? I text/call riders nearly every day to tell them to look for a brown Kia as it helps to identify me and makes pickups easier, esp. b/c brown is not a very common color.


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

Check with support. A few weeks ago, I was prompted to enter the color of my vehicle and now a passenger showed me that a stock picture of my vehicle in the correct color shows up in their app when I accept.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

^^^^
What he said.


----------



## uberRog (Jul 1, 2017)

disp350 said:


> Check with support. A few weeks ago, I was prompted to enter the color of my vehicle and now a passenger showed me that a stock picture of my vehicle in the correct color shows up in their app when I accept.


I got the same prompt, and added the color in my profile, but when I ask my riders they say the vehicle color does not show up. I'll email Uber support, thanks!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

uberRog said:


> I got the same prompt, and added the color in my profile, but when I ask my riders they say the vehicle color does not show up. I'll email Uber support, thanks!


Maybe judging by your avatar...

They think you are ghostrider...

Just tell them to look for the car...

With the dark poo color...8)

Rakos


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Yea, well mine shows the right color.... I mean, the exact color, as it's a photo of a Hyundai Accent in Ocean Blue...... Only problem is, it shows a sedan, and mines a hatch, which obviously looks totally different  Fail.....


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

Fishchris said:


> Yea, well mine shows the right color.... I mean, the exact color, as it's a photo of a Hyundai Accent in Ocean Blue...... Only problem is, it shows a sedan, and mines a hatch, which obviously looks totally different  Fail.....


 That's OK, they only see you coming from the front anyway.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Fishchris said:


> Yea, well mine shows the right color.... I mean, the exact color, as it's a photo of a Hyundai Accent in Ocean Blue...... Only problem is, it shows a sedan, and mines a hatch, which obviously looks totally different  Fail.....


They had a hatchback for my civic also. I sent them pics and they fixed it


----------



## PapaPaul (Jun 13, 2017)

I took an Uber in Las Vegas last week. The drivers had picture of him and his car next to each other. Didn't look like it was photoshopped in. So I thought that that's how it was in that City. I did take another uber but that driver didn't have pic of car.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

It would be nice if uber did what lyft does and show a picture of your car with correct color. Very helpful for people that don't know cars which is most people. If I asked my wife to point out a Kia optima she wouldn't be able to


----------



## uberRog (Jul 1, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Maybe judging by your avatar...
> 
> They think you are ghostrider...
> 
> ...


Pretty sure riders don't see my avatar- I sure wouldn't get in a car with that guy! And my ride is more of a "copper poo"...


----------

